# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  साजिश (सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक द्वारा रचित)

## anita

*इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक द्वारा रचित साजिश 





*
*इस सूत्र के प्रेरणास्रोत इस मंच के सदस्य उत्तराखंडी जी है, मार्गदर्शन के लिए उनका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

Saazish By Surender Mohan Pathak

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.....................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुक्रिया अनिता जी,

नॉवल का सस्पेन्स सही जा रहा है l

----------


## anita

> शुक्रिया अनिता जी,
> 
> नॉवल का सस्पेन्स सही जा रहा है l



धन्यवाद जी 

कोशिश है इसे जल्दी से जल्दी समाप्त किया जा सके

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..............................................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

.................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## uttarakhandi

अप्डेट प्लीज़ , ३ din से इंतज़ार है ।

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

थैंक्यू अनिता जी, 

सारा का सारा पढ़ dala

----------


## anita

> थैंक्यू अनिता जी, 
> 
> सारा का सारा पढ़ dala



स्वागत है 

अभी और पन्ने आ रहे है इस उपन्यास के

----------


## uttarakhandi

क्या बात है ,

मैं भी रात्रि जागरण के लिए तैयार हूँ , अभी कॉफ़ी बनाता हूँ । ज़रूरत पड़ेगी

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## uttarakhandi

शुक्रिया , सबेरे सबेरे सारे पेज पढ़ डाले ।

----------


## sajan love

नमस्कार अनिता जी
बहुत ही सुंदर उपन्यास प्रस्तुत किया है।
बधाई हो

----------


## anita

आप दोनों का सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

................

----------


## anita

..................................................  ...

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

आज अधभूखे रह गए अनीता जी।

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

....................

----------


## anita

...................................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

................................

----------


## anita

........................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.......................................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

........................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

.................................

----------


## anita

.....................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

............................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

....................................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...........................उपन्यास समाप्त...........................

----------


## asr335704

मैंने आखिरकार ये उपन्यास खत्म कर दिया। मुझे उपन्यास का अंत पसंद आया। सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक के उपन्यासों की बात ही कुछ और है। 

साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद...

----------


## superidiotonline

> मैंने आखिरकार ये उपन्यास खत्म कर दिया। मुझे उपन्यास का अंत पसंद आया। सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक के उपन्यासों की बात ही कुछ और है। 
> 
> साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद...


इस उपन्यास का अन्त ऐसा है जैसे दौड़ाकों ने अपने प्रोमोशन के लिए लिखा हो!

----------

